# Worried about trying to make money from home!



## Intermission (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello, 

So long story short, I am a student and I am trying to start a screen printing business to make myself some money. However, I have been very hesitant because of the fact that I don't know how to get clients if I am working from home. Don't most people go into the shops and such? How would you get clients if your working from your basement?

Also, would people take me less serious because I am a student?


----------



## GWGraphics (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Andrew,

Most marketing these days is online or headed there, so no, you don't really need a showroom. A good website, online presnce and some shameless self promotion should get you started.

Also, no one needs to know that you're a student or working from your basement, it's all about the level of proffesionalism you presnt to them.

Cheers,
Bree


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

First off. I work from home for screen printing. Although I don't advertise that but I don't hide it either. I mostly do just custom jobs so I am not trying to sell pre printed shirts which would be difficult from home unless Internet selling. You need to network get some samples and show off what you can do this will help. When you say your a student-- high school, trade school or collage. If your in high school I would say yes it will be harder to have people take you seriously but not impossible especially if you have samples. Be confident especially to yourself and to potential clients. If you have never screen printed or don't have a full understanding of the entire process you need to before trying to get clients. Depending on your location there are many good classes start there. You might decide that screen printing is not for you or you could try plastisol transfers to start.


----------



## Intermission (Mar 28, 2011)

Would you like to share some tips on getting clients online? Thank you!


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

I started 5 years ago doing heat press in a spare bedroom and now also do screen printing in my garage. The other posters are correct about the email, I rarely get phone calls. For products i just drop it off at their house or place of business. They like the personal service and its good for word of mouth. When people do want to meet I just arrange to meet them at the local grocery store to drop off shirts if needed.

It can be done from home.

Good luck.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

How do I get clients ? I printed shirts. Handed out some samples. Went to schools. I also have been in the home repair business and computer industries the past 24 years so I have contacts. But it hasn't come easy. I have a lot of competion here. Ther is about 13 shops not including all the guys working from their garages. I deliver all my shirts to the customer and not in a parking lot unless I buy the client lunch. The clients love that I deliver but I live in the country and so it a drive for a client to come to me.


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

If you have a client list and contacts leverage them. Approach those businesses about doing shirts for one event, do them, mark it on your calendar for the next year, and move onto to the next contact (just dont be that pesky tshirt guy). I've found shirts for me have been a revolving door. I have the same clients doing the same type of shirts during each time of the year. You build a relationship and before you know it you're doing all the teams in a bowling league which has business owners that play.

Also, consider a heat press and vinyl cutter. I get calls from teams that had shirts done somewhere else and just want name on them. I do the names cheapest in town and just ask that they get a quote when looking at team shirts the following year. More often than not I'm doing those team shirts.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I think Eric hit the nail on the head when it comes to getting customers. I don't have a huge customer base but everything I have is by word of mouth. I'd rather not nickle and dime people so when they come in with a very small thing like 4 small letters on their school uniform butterfly collar (1500 stitches), I'll just do it for free. Then by doing a little $5 minimum job for free you end up getting ALL their business plus they end up talking to me when Christmas comes along for ideas to give. I'm looking to expand into the vinyl/heat press setup myself and start selling the complete package (shirt + embellishment) instead of just the embellishment. Working with little to no overhead makes you much more able to give the little things away like setup fees and such. People now really appreciate doing business with someone who will treat them like people instead of atm machines.


----------

